# Wild Bird Help



## medlefang (Feb 14, 2012)

K,
My friend has had a skink (like a wesile) eating alot of birds. And i have seen about 6 racing homers flying around my parents farm. And they are his birds he wants me to catch his birds and take care of them. But how would i catch one?. They aren't wild but then they are... So i need a way to catch them. Oh one last thing. they sit at the top of a 70 foot tall silo And they aren't blue feral birds they are black, white, red, ect


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would build a loft for them and feed them in there and supply nest boxes and perches so they want to stay in there. then you can still let them out in the day and close them up at night from predators..that is if the loft is predator proof...which it should be. what is a skink..a type of lizard? are they that big out there they eat pigeons! yikes


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

skinks are small lizards
skunks 







,
are related to weasels,








stoats








& ermines (Actually, an ermine & a stoat are the same thing, The stoat changes its coat in winter & becomes an ermine)








& will happilly devour a pigeon. 
word of warning, if a skunk turns its back on you, get out of its way as fast as you can, 
its about to spray you with its exceptionally pungent "perfume" that will ensure everybody avoids you for a while


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh a skunk.. that makes more sense... "perfume"..hahaha.. my dog wears that kind sometimes..lol..


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> oh a skunk.. that makes more sense... "perfume"..hahaha.. my dog wears that kind sometimes..lol..


I can assure you, even your dog would avoid you, it doesnt just "fart" it gives you a shower lol, the smell takes days to go away even after cleaning. 
Rotten eggs would be an improvement lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Quazar said:


> I can assure you, even your dog would avoid you, it doesnt just "fart" it gives you a shower lol, the smell takes days to go away even after cleaning.
> Rotten eggs would be an improvement lol


I know this... the dog gets sprayed from time to time is what I was joking about.. you know.."my dog wears that kind sometimes"...meaning he gets sprayed sometimes..  get it now...lol..


----------



## medlefang (Feb 14, 2012)

Well it might be a stoat


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

What a cute array of little creatures you have wandering your country  ......so a Skunk will eat a pigeon ??? . The others look like they would make use of an opportunity in going for a bird .


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

whytwings said:


> What a cute array of little creatures you have wandering your country  ......so a Skunk will eat a pigeon ??? . The others look like they would make use of an opportunity in going for a bird .


Not sure they would actually try to catch & eat a healthy adult, but they are omnivores & would certainly devour a young one given the opportunity.


----------

